

Hype.la: the Starving Artist's Ad Network - mcantelon
http://hype.la/

======
chapel
This is actually a great idea. It is a glorified link sharing service, but the
simplicity is nice. Zed is a smart guy, and I applaud his offbeat approaches
to things. I have already linked this to a few artist friends so they can use
it.

